# No Cry Sleep Solution...Does it work?



## goldingoddess (Jan 5, 2008)

My sweet 5 month old has gone from sleeping 4 hour stretches and going to bed at 8ish to going to bed at 10 and waking up every single hour to nurse. We co-sleep, but waking up every hour is killing me.

Last night was particularly bad.

I checked out TNCSS from the library last week.

I would love to hear people's experience using the "pantley' method,

I am generally bad at schedules and consistency, but I"m willing to give it a go if I can get back to having 3 or 4 hour stretches of sleep.

I realize New YEars Eve is a bad day to try and inact any sleep schedule change!

Thanks Mammas
-Julia


----------



## MamatoPeach (Nov 15, 2008)

My little girl just doesn't like to sleep much. And I don't think she requires that much sleep. The best thing we did was let go. We let go of the idea that she needed to sleep as much as the other babies we knew. Good luck!


----------



## obnurse (May 18, 2004)

I didn't vote, cause honestly I don't know what to put as an answer LOL! I also have a 5 month old that is doing what yours is doing, the every hour thing, and it is killing me as well. My DD also was terrible at napping. I really feel that babies NEED to sleep more than the tiny 30 min naps a couple times a day she would take. She really looked tired, but just seemed to not be able to stay asleep very well.

For the first 3 months, by DD was sleeping awesome. Unbelievable really. By 6 weeks she was sleeping at least a hour stretch at night, sometimes 8 or more! I have never had a bf baby do this for me. It was so awesome. Well that ended at 3 months, and now we are enjoying the every hour wakeup. In our situation though, she doesn't want to nurse every hour, she is just fussy. She pushes the breast away, and really isn't awake.

I tried the NCSS. It has helped us to be able to get her down for naps easier, and helped for me to get her to stay asleep longer than 30 min. It HASN'T helped her sleep longer at night though, or been a magic cure-all. I am just guessing that it will come with time. (I hope anyways LOL)


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Between 6-12mo I use a combo of NCSS and my own schedule to gradually nightwean and move baby out of our bed into a crib in our room. So I guess you could say it works for us very well!


----------



## Krabs (Dec 20, 2008)

I have not tried it but I've heard many people say they had great success with it.


----------



## appalachianwomyn (Dec 31, 2008)

Well I definitely need to check this book out as I've read so many others. This one I've heard the most positive reviews about from like-minded mammas at least. DH is pushing the CIO method so I guess I really feel pressured right now to find a solution that I'm comfortable with so he will drop the idea. I keep trying to remind him that babies are just unique, and there may be no "training" him to respond to sleeping any different. But I will get this book from the library asap and give it a go!


----------



## boatrat (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey there appalachianwomyn, when you get started on the NCSS, please join us on the NCSS Support Thread: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=715159

Good luck,

Kelly


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

It didn't work at all for us, but DD is an exceptionally challenging sleeper. Lots of people have good luck with it and it cant' hurt to try.

We did get noticeable improvement when we instituted a nighttime and bedtime routine, which is something Pantly recommends.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

It's no magic solution, like the way CIO is marketed. It takes patience and consistency and involves lots of little setbacks. But yeah, I think there's a lot of helpful ideas in there. We had a lot of luck with all three kids using her ideas about early bedtimes and bedtime routines. My girls basically slept all right, so we never needed to do more. My son was an all-night snack nurser who woke up anytime I wasn't in skin contact with him. I used Pantley's pull-off technique with him, and he started to be able to sleep a few feet away and wake up much less often. So yeah, I would say it worked for us. We didn't follow it slavishly though; we just took what seemed to fit each kid.


----------



## AlicesMama (Nov 23, 2008)

Our DD also used to sleep for much longer stretches, then at 4 months she started the waking up every hour thing.

I don't know why this often starts up then - but reading a lot on this forum, it seems to be very common....babies suddenly start needing boob to get back to sleep and waking up A LOT more around 3 or 4 months.

Tried Pantley pull-off, I'd already started doing it before I read about it, as she'd be on 24/7 if I didn't, but I haven't got her to sleep longer stretches through using it. She will do 2 hour stretches for the first part of the night, then by 3am it goes to every hour till she wakes up around 6:30, 7am. I guess that's some improvement, as she used to wake up hourly before 3am as well. But not sure if it's just her maturing a bit and also getting more physically tired as she moves around a lot more now. She's 8 months now.


----------



## La Sombra (Sep 27, 2007)

NCSS helped me with my dd. If you are regularly getting very little sleep, I would bet that trying some of the strategies in that book would be very helpful and beneficial to you and your family. The only thing I'd keep in mind is that even though you may make real progress, set backs (especially for more sensitive sleepers like yours--and mine) WILL occur. You'll be getting your lo to sleep hours at a stretch and then teething will kick in and you'll temporarily be back to square one.

So, two seemingly opposing words of encouragement:
1. I really think it's possible to get more sleep than you are getting, and to do things to change your LO's sleep habits.
AND
2. It's really normal for babies sleep routines to change with all the developments and things they are going through, so don't get defeated if things "go back" to the way they were if they had been improving.

Good luck to you!


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

I tried, but it was a resounding failure. Which is not to say that it wouldn't work for you.


----------



## Molck (Sep 9, 2006)

I didn't vote because my answer is: sort of. We did the newborn ideas when DS was about 3.5 months, and we've been following a real plan for a couple months now.

We're still in phase I of the plan (putting him down almost asleep), and that still takes several tries. We end up putting him down fully asleep fairly often, after a few tries, out of frustration.

But I dunno-- I get 2-hour stretches of sleep a few nights a week now (though I have to go to bed at 7:30 to get it) instead of 45 minutes, and that does make me feel a lot better. And he's been waking for the day at 5:30 or 6 instead of 4:30...

Might be the result of NCSS, might just be luck. I don't know. Can't hurt to try, though, as long as you give yourself permission to quit if you or babe get frustrated. Good luck!


----------



## aquamam (Sep 19, 2008)

I voted no, but I'm still working at it - hopefully in a few more weeks I'll change my mind. I really want it to work - getting desperately sleepy over here









The things that have worked (so far)
1. wind-down routine before sleeping - although this mentioned in every single sleep book i've ever read, so not unique to NCCS. This has made the going to sleep part better and more pleasant for everyone
2. Pantley pull-off - it took two weeks for DS to not fall asleep with boob in mouth - also this temporarily gets worse before it starts getting better, but nothing is sweeter than seeing your babe roll over when he's done nursing at night, and fall asleep on his own!

What hasn't worked (yet)
1. longer naps
2. fewer wakeups

I remain hopeful!


----------



## Mommy2Haley (Oct 25, 2007)

Negative. Time and brain maturation were the only things that worked ... until we discovered food allergies and cut those out.


----------



## kpsunbound (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

1. wind-down routine before sleeping - although this mentioned in every single sleep book i've ever read, so not unique to NCCS. This has made the going to sleep part better and more pleasant for everyone
Would you mind sharing what your wind-down routine is?


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

It worked for us. My kids are good sleepers. My 2 year old sleeps through the night (started at 11 months old), and my 5 month old wakes once or twice in the night.


----------



## aquamam (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpsunbound* 
Would you mind sharing what your wind-down routine is?

Sure! I do:
one story
dance/cuddle to one lullaby song on the CD player
nursing til almost asleep, while saying shh quietly in ear and patting bum
into crib, then shh and pat bum til he's out

if crying happens, i repeat nursing step till almost asleep., and try again. sometimes it takes 3-4 times

It's working OK for naps, nightime is a bit more challenging still.


----------

